# Where to buy Redken/KÃ©rastase travel sizes in EUROPE?



## FilleDeVanille (May 13, 2008)

I think it's confusing with all the different hair care ranges, so basically I'd like to try out a lot of different ranges to find out what suits my hair best - therefore travel sizes would be great for me!






Unfortunately I have a hard time finding a place to buy them? I CAN buy them at Amazon.com etc., but they ship from the US! And there's absolutely no point paying $ 20 for shipping when I only want small sizes.



So ... WHERE can I buy travel sizes in EUROPE? (With cheap shipping to Denmark).

Hope someone can help me!


----------



## Stylist101 (May 14, 2008)

If you go to redken.com...they have a salon finder. If you scroll down the screen on the main menu, you should see a drop down list to your right...click on that and it looks like you live in Denmark, I think that is an option. That will lead you to the denmark redken website and you can find salons that sell redken in your area and call them to see if they offer sample sizes. Most salons that carry redken offer sample sizes.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (May 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stylist101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you go to redken.com...they have a salon finder. If you scroll down the screen on the main menu, you should see a drop down list to your right...click on that and it looks like you live in Denmark, I think that is an option. That will lead you to the denmark redken website and you can find salons that sell redken in your area and call them to see if they offer sample sizes. Most salons that carry redken offer sample sizes. Thanks I'll check it out.




Unfortunately Redken etc. cost twice as much in salons in Denmark as they do if I buy them on a netshop from the UK.



But thanks for the help, I'll try and see if it's not TOO expensive here in Denmark (so I might as well buy a full size from a netshop in UK instead



).


----------



## jgohil (May 14, 2008)

Another option is to try the HQhair.com site. They do ship throughout Europe. Hope this helps.


----------

